# Single flute bits



## Bill Mitchell (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

This is my second post so please be kind to me. I'm making lots of blind recessed pockets in maple and I'm using doubled fluted straight bits. I rough out the square opening to 5/16" depth with a 1/2" 2 flute bit and finish with a 5/16" 2 flute bit to get the corner radius I want. My problem is this: I get some burning in the corners and on the edges that are perpendicular to the grain I get feathering on the face ( I'm cutting upside down on a table).

I've been researching bits as best I can and I'm wondering if a single flute, up cutting bit would be best. What do you think?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bill Mitchell said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my second post so please be kind to me. I'm making lots of blind recessed pockets in maple and I'm using doubled fluted straight bits. I rough out the square opening to 5/16" depth with a 1/2" 2 flute bit and finish with a 5/16" 2 flute bit to get the corner radius I want. My problem is this: I get some burning in the corners and on the edges that are perpendicular to the grain I get feathering on the face ( I'm cutting upside down on a table).
> 
> ...


Best of my knowledge, the three most common reasons for burning are router speed-to fast, feed rate-to slow, router bit-dull. I haven't used maple but I have heard that it is somewhat more inclined to burn. I would suggest changing from two flute straight bits to a *spiral down cut* or *spiral compression bit* which should also cut down on surface tear-out (feathering)
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

HEAT, in all forms will burn the wood,,,use the best bit you have and the sharpest ,,,

Try this little trick,,put some water in spray bottle, soak the spot where you are going to use the route bit,,,let it stand/sit for about 5 mins. then give it try..be sure to wipe your bit down after you get the job done with a little bit of WD40 ..

====



Bill Mitchell said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my second post so please be kind to me. I'm making lots of blind recessed pockets in maple and I'm using doubled fluted straight bits. I rough out the square opening to 5/16" depth with a 1/2" 2 flute bit and finish with a 5/16" 2 flute bit to get the corner radius I want. My problem is this: I get some burning in the corners and on the edges that are perpendicular to the grain I get feathering on the face ( I'm cutting upside down on a table).
> 
> ...


----------



## ssflyer (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Bill,

If you can't slow your router speed, then a single flute bit will bring you closer to the proper chip load - worth a try... The other thing that will cause it is, of course, too slow a feed rate, as John mentioned.


----------

